# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Get Windows Version

## Madboy

```
uses registry;

function GetWindowsVersion: string;
var
  VerInfo: TOsversionInfo;
  PlatformId, VersionNumber: string;
  Reg: TRegistry;
begin
  VerInfo.dwOSVersionInfoSize := SizeOf(VerInfo);
  GetVersionEx(VerInfo);
  // Detect platform
  Reg := TRegistry.Create;
  Reg.RootKey := HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE;
  case VerInfo.dwPlatformId of
    VER_PLATFORM_WIN32s:
      begin
        PlatformId := 'Windows 3.1';
      end;
    VER_PLATFORM_WIN32_WINDOWS:
      begin
        // Registry
        Reg.OpenKey('\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion', False);
        PlatformId    := Reg.ReadString('ProductName');
        VersionNumber := Reg.ReadString('VersionNumber');
      end;
    VER_PLATFORM_WIN32_NT:
      begin
        Reg.OpenKey('\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion', False);
        PlatformId    := Reg.ReadString('ProductName');
        VersionNumber := Reg.ReadString('CurrentVersion');
      end;
  end;
  Reg.Free;
  Result := PlatformId + ' (version ' + VersionNumber + ')';
end;

procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
begin
  Label1.Caption := GetWindowsVersion;
end;
```

----------

